# NEED HELP trouble shooting Fenner/Sno-way won't power angle right



## mrfairlane (Nov 1, 2010)

Guys,
I'm in a jam with my Snoway. It has the Fenner pump with power left, right, and up, but gravity down.

I just took this plow off in working condition from one truck, then cleaned and painted it for reinstall on another. When I put it on the second truck, the plow works well up and down, and it turns left, but won't go back right. When I push the switch right the plow also goes up?????

I didn't change any of the wiring from one truck to the other. The control unplugged, and the plow unplugged as well. All I had to rewire was the hot and grounds. It was very simple, and I really don't think anything is wired wrong. I didn't touch any of the switch wiring.

So moving forward I think its a valve/solenoid problem? I tried swapping the R.S and L.S solenoid from side to side hoping the problem would follow. It would not. Still no right angle.

When I painted the plow I flipped it upside down and painted the underside with the power unit still on it. Could I have created a problem with the hydraulics doing this??

I'm lost and REALLY appreciate any advice ASAP..

Thanks a TON in advance,
Jerry


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

using a test light see if the coil for right is getting power. if no, figure out why. if yes, you have a sticky valve more than likely.


----------



## mrfairlane (Nov 1, 2010)

*Thanks no-lead*

I will check for power w/ a multimeter tomorrow..


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Stuck spool valve. It is a common problem. Here is the manual page 16

http://www.snoway.com/service/Fenner Repair/97100036A.pdf


----------



## cycorider (Sep 18, 2018)

Im having the same problem but after I switch my wires it does angle the other way. What did you find
to remedy this?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cycorider said:


> Im having the same problem but after I switch my wires it does angle the other way. What did you find
> to remedy this?


8 year old thread, if you're still having troubles, you'd get more help posting a new thread


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

cycorider said:


> Im having the same problem but after I switch my wires it does angle the other way. What did you find
> to remedy this?


This thread is 8 years old so there is a fair chance you won't get an answer. You might want to start a new thread with all the information.

Edit: damn it!


----------

